# Is this GERD?



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

I have IBS-D, and for the past couple of weeks I have been experiencing some very odd symptoms. After I eat I sometimes feel severely nauseous and very full even if I didn't eat very much. Then I start burping. The burps are almost like hiccups. Even though I'm burping, I still feel like I have a huge burp in my chest that won't come up. You can actually hear gurgling noises coming from my chest. I also get very shaky to the point that I can hardly hold a glass. My doctor said it was acid reflux, but I don't have heartburn. Do these symptoms sound familiar?


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

i have similar things happening to me,i have gerd and a hiatal hernia,it could posably be a small hernia,good luck.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I have been experiencing similar symptoms for over a year and they are no fun! I have the full, nauseated feeling after eating, the burping after eating, and the gurgling in the chest. I've had various diagnostic tests and I do have esophagitus and a small hiatal hernia. You should probably get your symptoms checked out if they continue and are bothersome - I think ulcers can also cause the full, nauseaous feeling and burping after eating.


----------

